

Truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth - aaphilip
http://blogs.amd.com/patmoorhead/2009/05/20/truth-the-whole-truth-and-nothing-but-the-truth/

======
sfk
Comment #20 is really worth reading. One of the best arguments against
laissez-faire capitalism I have read.

